
Android Soong Build System - pjmlp
https://source.android.com/setup/build/index
======
Multicomp
Can any experienced Android developers weigh in on if the claim that Soong is
better than Make generally holds?

MAKE has been used across the industry for large codebases - why is it no
longer good enough for a mobile app?

